# uèèèèèèè Nuovo portatile e GENTOOOOO!!!!!

## DGilmour

Ciao citti, cittini e grandicelli gentooniani...

A lavoro mi hanno dato un nuovo portatile nuovo di zecca, un ASUS della serie A6000. Ora devo metterci la mia Gentoo!!!

Una domanda a voi GURU:: il portatile ha un processore Intel Centrino CoreDuo T2300 con due core da 1,66 Ghz con la bellezza di 3.350 bmips a cpu...

Vorrei partire da uno stage1. Secondo voi, come devo configurare /etc/make.conf per una situazione ottimale???

Altra domanda, non sono riuscito a capire se il processore è a 32bit o a 64bit...

Sapete darmi qualche HIT utile???

Ciao a tutti, Keres.

P.S.: Poi, sicuramente, dovrò chiedervi molte altre info...

----------

## Ic3M4n

i duo sono a 32 bit. per il make.conf... beh ognuno ha delle cose differenti. di sicuro puoi probare con un MAKEOPTS="-j3" che dovrebbe diminuire un po' i tempi di compilazione. per le CFLAGS come al solito niente di esoterico, altrimenti fai più danni che il resto. le use... sei tu che lo usi il pc. ragiona su quello che ti serve ed agisci di conseguenza.

----------

## Luca89

Ti consiglio di lasciar perdere lo stage1 e fare un buon sano stage3. Per il resto non ho nient'altro da consigliarti oltre quello che ti ha già detto Ic2M4n.

----------

## thewally

Ciao, 

visto che è nuovo, per salvaguardare i dischi, sei hai un po' di ram, ti consiglio lo script di FonderiaDigitale   :Wink: 

----------

## DGilmour

La ram per ora non è molta, 1 Gbyte che espanderò presto a 2Gbyte.

Per quanto riguarda lo stage da scaricare stavo pensando a undo di questi due:

- stage3-x86-2006.0.tar.bz2;

- stage3-i586-2006.0.tar.bz2.

Quale dei due mi consigliate? Credete che poi mi gestisca nativamente i due processori???

Cmq, credo che dovrò ricompilare il kernel in smp mode... Bò? E chi lo sà?

Ciao a tutti, Keres.

----------

## diego_82

 *DGilmour wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Per quanto riguarda lo stage da scaricare stavo pensando a undo di questi due:
> ...

 

Sicuramente non lo stage i586 visto che i Centrino sono dei i686.

----------

## Luca89

 *DGilmour wrote:*   

> La ram per ora non è molta, 1 Gbyte che espanderò presto a 2Gbyte.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda lo stage da scaricare stavo pensando a undo di questi due:
> 
> - stage3-x86-2006.0.tar.bz2;
> ...

 

Io prenderei quello per i686, il supporto ai processori non credo dipenda molto dallo stage ma dal kernel, il livecd gentoo sicuramente supporterà il doppio processore e poi basta che il kernel che ti compili tu li supporti pure.

----------

## neryo

 *DGilmour wrote:*   

> La ram per ora non è molta, 1 Gbyte che espanderò presto a 2Gbyte.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda lo stage da scaricare stavo pensando a undo di questi due:
> 
> - stage3-x86-2006.0.tar.bz2;
> ...

 

il kernel devi compilarlo per forza.. almeno una volta da stage 3 era cosi' ora con la 2006.0 non so.. comunque ti serve il supporto smp.

Per lo stage e' indifferente la scelta se poi vuoi ricompilare il tutto con un emerge -e... 

vedi tu.. se non devi ricompilare usa un i686.

ciao

----------

## CommanderKeen

ma sto portatile con tutta l'energia che gli consuma il processore che ca**o di batteria ha? una pila al plutonio??? o ti tiri dietro un carrello con generatore di corrente alternata???

----------

## DGilmour

C...o, già il primo problema... Non mi vede la scheda di rete RealTeck TRL8168. Per fortuna ci sono i drivers anche per linux sul sito ufficiale, ma ho una cosa da chiedervi:

- Come faccio a usare il modulo con gentoo visto che non ho neanche gcc per poterlo compilare??? Mi sono scaricato la iso minimale del 2006.0...

Poi il secondo problema sarà la scheda video: ATI Radeon mobility X1600...

Per ora cia a tutti!!!

La lotta continua: ho perso una battagia ma ancora è guerra aperta!!!

Ciao a tutti e buona pasqua!!!

Keres.

----------

## Luca89

 *DGilmour wrote:*   

> - Come faccio a usare il modulo con gentoo visto che non ho neanche gcc per poterlo compilare??? Mi sono scaricato la iso minimale del 2006.0...

 

Una installazione senza rete sarebbe la cosa migliore, oppure fatti uno stage4 in un ambiente chrootato con tutto quello che serve e poi lo copi nel portatile.

----------

## DGilmour

Infatti sono passato al download dell'ISO di:

```
install-x86-universal-2005.1.iso 679Mbyte
```

Spero che con questa relese riesca a creare una gentoo minimale da far "bootare"...

Keres.

----------

## thewally

 *DGilmour wrote:*   

> - Come faccio a usare il modulo con gentoo visto che non ho neanche gcc per poterlo compilare??? Mi sono scaricato la iso minimale del 2006.0...

 

Mi fa strano che nella iso minimale non ci sia GCC  :Shocked:  , ne sei proprio sicuro   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *DGilmour wrote:*   

> Spero che con questa relese riesca a creare una gentoo minimale da far "bootare"...Keres.

 

non è il liveCD che crea la tua gentoo, sei tu che la crei a seconda dello stage che hai scelto.

Mi sa che stai facendo confusione. Oltre al liveCD scaricati lo stage3 per i686 come ti è già stato consigliato.

----------

## khelidan1980

 *CommanderKeen wrote:*   

> ma sto portatile con tutta l'energia che gli consuma il processore che ca**o di batteria ha? una pila al plutonio??? o ti tiri dietro un carrello con generatore di corrente alternata???

 

ma da dove hai tirato fuori queste considerazioni?Veramente consumano meno dei centrino.....

----------

## akiross

 *DGilmour wrote:*   

> La ram per ora non è molta, 1 Gbyte che espanderò presto a 2Gbyte.

 

Sono un po' OT, ma questa frase mi fa capire le idee confuse che girano oggi tra la gente  :Very Happy:  Facciamo a gara a chi l'ha piu' grosso? 1GB non e' molta? Allora sono rimasto alla preistoria... io ho un giga di ram e nonostante faccia un uso intensivo di modelli poligonali, immagini, eyecandy etc ne ho ancora 700 megabyte liberi nell'uso quotidiano. Se 1gb non e' molta allora ditemi cos'e' poca.

Forse e' il numero 1 che inganna... ma se diciamo che hai 1024MB di ram forse rende di piu' l'idea.

Detto per inciso: ora che sto compilando l'intero world ho 558MB liberi su 1002MB, secondo gkrellm. Lo swap e' usato allo 0%. questo dice tutto  :Very Happy: 

DGilmour, non credi di esagerare?

----------

## Peach

 *akiross wrote:*   

>  *DGilmour wrote:*   La ram per ora non è molta, 1 Gbyte che espanderò presto a 2Gbyte. 
> 
> Sono un po' OT, ma questa frase mi fa capire le idee confuse che girano oggi tra la gente  Facciamo a gara a chi l'ha piu' grosso? 1GB non e' molta? Allora sono rimasto alla preistoria... io ho un giga di ram e nonostante faccia un uso intensivo di modelli poligonali, immagini, eyecandy etc ne ho ancora 700 megabyte liberi nell'uso quotidiano. Se 1gb non e' molta allora ditemi cos'e' poca.
> 
> Forse e' il numero 1 che inganna... ma se diciamo che hai 1024MB di ram forse rende di piu' l'idea.
> ...

 

dai, Aki! anche tu... io penso che 1GB di ram sia poco se vuoi far girare 3 o 4 programmi con Wine...  :Twisted Evil: 

scherzi apparte, anche se concordo con chi diceva allo scorso LW di Boston che si pone sempre meno attenzione alla "gestione oculata della memoria" (per dirla con una perifrasi) ma non certo fino al punto che sei obbligato a prendere 2 giga di memoria per far andare il minimo che serve... a meno di avere un server con quindici virtualizzazioni e processi realtime.  :Razz: 

----------

## Truzzone

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Ti consiglio di lasciar perdere lo stage1 e fare un buon sano stage3. Per il resto non ho nient'altro da consigliarti oltre quello che ti ha già detto Ic2M4n.

 

Perchè?   :Question: 

 *CommanderKeen wrote:*   

> ma sto portatile con tutta l'energia che gli consuma il processore che ca**o di batteria ha? una pila al plutonio??? o ti tiri dietro un carrello con generatore di corrente alternata???

 

Consuma meno dei Dothan (Centrino a singolo processore)   :Shocked: 

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Una installazione senza rete sarebbe la cosa migliore, oppure fatti uno stage4 in un ambiente chrootato con tutto quello che serve e poi lo copi nel portatile.

 

Perchè?   :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## DGilmour

Tramite il cd universal sono riuscito a fare l'installazione minimale e ad aggiungere il driver per la scheda rtl1000  :Very Happy: 

Ho un problema però, ma credo che sia dovuto al DHCP server che ho qui in ufficio...

Riesco ad ottenere l'IP, il gateway e i server DNS, ma non riesco ad uscire dalla mia lan aziendale...

Se faccio un ping, il DNS funziona e mi dà l'ip di riferimento, ma non esce nessun pacchetto ottengo un bel Host Unreachable...

Vi farò sapere martedì appena posso andare nell'altro ufficio...

Poi mi concentro sulla scheda WiFi.

Appena avrò il computer perfettamente configurato per questa distro, vi scriverò un bel HOW-TO...

Ciao a tutti e buona pasqua e mi suggeriscono (in due, stressandomi) anche buona pasquetta.

Keres.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Uhm... Siete proprio sicuri cheun portatile con 2 core ciucci meno di uno?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  

----------

## federico

 *DGilmour wrote:*   

> La ram per ora non è molta, 1 Gbyte che espanderò presto a 2Gbyte.

 

Ma quanti portatili hanno un giga di ram di serie?! E tu dici che non e' molta!

----------

## Truzzone

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Uhm... Siete proprio sicuri cheun portatile con 2 core ciucci meno di uno?     

 

Recitando quello che dice Intel pare appunto che consumi meno, poi c'è da vedere la prova pratica come tu hai segnalato   :Wink: 

Vista la differenza credo proprio che dovrò aggiungere una batteria secondaria al prossimo portatile che prendo...   :Rolling Eyes: 

[OT]Com'è messo il supporto delle varie GeForce mobile nei nuovi portatili?   :Question: 

Visto che come al solito il supporto ATi serie X1000 lascia a desiderare   :Evil or Very Mad: 

[/OT]

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## federico

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Uhm... Siete proprio sicuri cheun portatile con 2 core ciucci meno di uno?     

 

Ah ecco...

----------

## akiross

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   Uhm... Siete proprio sicuri cheun portatile con 2 core ciucci meno di uno?      
> 
> Ah ecco...

 

Bhe i MacBook sono intel core duo e si sa che la batteria dura molto molto meno dei PPC, credo che buona parte sia imputabile alla cpu  :Smile: 

(ciao fede  :Very Happy: )

Scusate l'ot, ciau

----------

## Luca89

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   Ti consiglio di lasciar perdere lo stage1 e fare un buon sano stage3. Per il resto non ho nient'altro da consigliarti oltre quello che ti ha già detto Ic2M4n. 
> 
> Perchè?  
> 
> 

 

Perchè l'isntallazione da stage1 crea un casino di problemi, ne abbiamo parlato di recente nel forum, inoltre i presunti vantaggi dati da una compilazione di tutto il software non sono poi così evidenti ad un utente normale. Se proprio si vuole un sistema tutto "ottimizzato" bast lanciare un "emerge -e".

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Luca89 wrote:*   ...
> 
> Una installazione senza rete sarebbe la cosa migliore, oppure fatti uno stage4 in un ambiente chrootato con tutto quello che serve e poi lo copi nel portatile. 
> ...

 

Ops, scusatemi intendevo con la rete.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Perchè l'isntallazione da stage1 crea un casino di problemi

 

falso. è la gente che non è capace

----------

## Truzzone

[quote="Luca89"]

Perchè l'isntallazione da stage1 crea un casino di problemi, ne abbiamo parlato di recente nel forum, inoltre i presunti vantaggi dati da una compilazione di tutto il software non sono poi così evidenti ad un utente normale. Se proprio si vuole un sistema tutto "ottimizzato" bast lanciare un "emerge -e".

[quote]

Scusa, allora mi sono perso alcuni thread, mi puoi passare i link?   :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> Scusa, allora mi sono perso alcuni thread, mi puoi passare i link?   

 

Ad esempio...

----------

## Truzzone

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Ad esempio...

 

Ti ringrazio e chiedo scusa per l'argomento bistrattato, ma ultimamente ho poco tempo per il forum ed ero ancora della "filosofia" del stage1   :Laughing: 

Mi adeguerò nelle nuove installazioni   :Smile: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> Mi adeguerò nelle nuove installazioni  

 

Onestamente mi ero giá adeguato da prima che venisse deciso il cambio di gestione... piú comodo installere lo stage 3 (senza stare ad attendere i tempi morti del bootstrap e dell'emerge system) e poi avviare "emerge -e world" nella notte  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

chiedo scusa, per l'OT, ma ragazzi... io non vedo affatto tutto quei problemi

proprio in questi giorni sto rifacendo il mio sistema di casa (quello da cui sto scrivendo ora) e sono ripartito ancorea da stage1 perché volevo provare a mettere in piedi da zero un sistema con gcc-4.1 e portage-2.1

dico davvero... non c'è una sola cosa che sia andata storta. l'unica cosa è che per garantire la compatibilità con gcc-4.1 ho dovuto usare alcuni (pochi, meno di una decina) pacchetti testing, ma nulla di più.

sono sempre più perplesso a causa di questa cosa, e sono sempre più convinto che gli errori denunciati fossero in realtà errori degli utenti

----------

## DGilmour

Eccomi di nuovo a postare. Ho risolto il problema con la scheda di rete eth e ora mi volevo configurare il mio X al meglio ma ho subito trovato problemi: ho una ATI X1600 che riesco a far funzionare solo con i driver VESA a 1280x800. Spero almeno di riuscire a far girare vmware...

Poi mi concentrerò sulla Wlan di cui ho già i drivers...

Dopodichè devo far funzionare la webcam integrata e il lettore di schede di memoria SD e la scheda audio (pura follia)...

cmq:: esiste un tools per vedere come lavorano le due cpu? mi piacerebbe vedere il loro carico, ma per ora (per console) non sono riuscito a trovare nulla...

Ciao a tutti, Keres.

----------

## .:chrome:.

lo puoi fare anche con top. basta che premi "1"

----------

## Truzzone

 *DGilmour wrote:*   

> Eccomi di nuovo a postare. Ho risolto il problema con la scheda di rete eth e ora mi volevo configurare il mio X al meglio ma ho subito trovato problemi: ho una ATI X1600 che riesco a far funzionare solo con i driver VESA a 1280x800. Spero almeno di riuscire a far girare vmware...
> 
> Poi mi concentrerò sulla Wlan di cui ho già i drivers...
> 
> Dopodichè devo far funzionare la webcam integrata e il lettore di schede di memoria SD e la scheda audio (pura follia)...
> ...

 

Per aiutarti posta un lspci e lsusb   :Wink: 

Per il lettore di memory ci potranno essere grossi problemi come supporto mancante e anche con la webcam, speriamo in bene, sono interessato anch'io al questo notebook   :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## DGilmour

Ecco i due files:

```
# lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27a0 (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27a1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1b.0 Class 0403: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27d8 (rev 02)

0000:00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27d0 (rev 02)

0000:00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27d6 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27c8 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27c9 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27ca (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27cb (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27cc (rev 02)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27b9 (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 27df (rev 02)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 71c5

0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.: Unknown device 8168 (rev 01)

0000:03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 4222 (rev 02)

0000:04:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b3)

0000:04:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 08)

0000:04:01.2 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd: Unknown device 0822 (rev 17)

0000:04:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd: Unknown device 0592 (rev 08)

```

```
# lsusb

Bus 005 Device 004: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp. 

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0b05:1712 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c016 Logitech, Inc. Optical Mouse

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

```

Spero ti servano a qualche cosa...

Ciao, Keres.

----------

## DGilmour

Ecco a voi la grande notizia!!!

Oggi ATI ha rilasciato i drivers ufficiali per la mia scheda video del portatile ATI X1600.

Sotto X ottegno:

3307 frames in 5.0 seconds = 661.400 fps

Ciaoa tutti!!!

----------

## Truzzone

 *DGilmour wrote:*   

> Ecco a voi la grande notizia!!!
> 
> Oggi ATI ha rilasciato i drivers ufficiali per la mia scheda video del portatile ATI X1600.
> 
> Sotto X ottegno:
> ...

 

Oh! Finalmente un supporto (minimo   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) per la serie X1000, sono due mesi che ho una X1800XT e finalmente comincerò ad usarla   :Rolling Eyes: 

Fine OT,

Per il resto come sei messo audio?   :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## DGilmour

Ti dirò appena riesco a mettere qualche cosa di grafico al mio portatile. Per ora sono riuscito a mettere sù Xorg 6.8 dal cd universale.

Purtroppo dove lavoro io non riesco nè a fare un emerge --sync nè ad emergere un solo pacchetto  :Sad: (

Appena avrò l'adsl a casa vi farò sapere...

Ciao a tutti, Keres.

----------

